# Aulonocara stuartgranti "Ngara Flametail" Fry



## Riceburner

last week...


















Couple days ago...




































Dad...


----------



## mm67br

*Congrats!*

Gorgeous fish


----------



## Riceburner

Great things about the close ups of fry is I can see things in the pics I can't see with the naked eye.


----------



## NuclearTech

I had to google the adult version of this fish as I have no experience with them. Then I just scrolled down to see 'Dad'.  

Are there many different colour variations of this fish?


----------



## Riceburner

There seems to be almost as many variations as guppies. Took me a while to narrow it down to which Peacock I had.


----------



## AquariAM

EXCELLENT.
What are you using to pop the blue?
Have you tried the Hikari Lionhead Goldfish food? (it's supposed to be a secret. Shhh. The hormone to grow the lionhead promotes metallic blues)


----------



## Riceburner

Thanks for the tip. The flash bring out the blue a bit more too.


----------



## Riceburner

some more of the little guys....they are almost 1cm now.


----------



## AquariAM

Once they hit about 3cm can I have some


----------



## Riceburner

Will let you know. I'm sure I'll be posting pics...


----------



## copasetic

I hate to be picky but something is up with those peacock fry. There should not be any spotting on any varient of aul. stuartgranti. 
Heres a photo of my wild caught group of aul. stuartgranti(ngara)"Flametail peacocks" 
Note the look of the females. Fry should have this look as well. 









heres a photo of a 1"+ fry


----------



## Riceburner

to the naked eye they look to have the stripes. But with the macro lens and flash shows the spots that make up the stripes I guess. I'll see when they get from the present 1cm to 1"


----------



## copasetic

Riceburner said:


> There seems to be almost as many variations as guppies. Took me a while to narrow it down to which Peacock I had.


If your only guessing by male coloring than its not good practice to label the fry as anything other than "unknown peacock". People will get pretty mad if their "flametail" turns out incorrectly.. Was the mother of the fry a flametail too?


----------



## Riceburner

mother and father are the same.


----------



## Riceburner

moved to the fry tank


----------



## AquariAM

How old are they now?


----------



## Riceburner

I think these are from Jan. I've got 3 or 4 more spawns since. At one point a couple of weeks ago I think all my lab and peacock females were holding at the same time. Can you tell it's spring?


----------



## Riceburner

more of the same....


----------



## mastermix

*want to buy*

do you still have these chich for sale. if you do please send me a number i can reach you at.


----------



## Riceburner

I haven't put any up for sale yet. I have no idea how many I have....lots though.


----------



## jen_jen_ng

wooooooooooooooow, really nice pics, Riceburner!

>.< i wish i viewed your thread before starting a new thread about my lil guppy fry  lol!

- Jennifer


----------



## Riceburner

Thanks, but don't stop posting your own pics. Always nice to see other stuff.


----------

